

CSS techniques - emson
http://trevordavis.net/blog/tutorial/the-6-most-important-css-techniques-you-need-to-know/

======
wgj

        body { font-size: 62.5%; }
    

This alone is gold if it works.

~~~
JoelSutherland
Use pixels.

<http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001212.html>

The only browser that doesn't support zooming is IE6. Zooming has become the
default scaling method for every other major browser.

~~~
wgj
Thanks

